# Too Funny



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Step 1: Go to Google

Step 2: Type "Do I have swine flu?"

Step 3: Hit "I'm feeling lucky"

Step 4: Hilarity ensues


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL!!


----------

